# ISO skinless duck recipe



## CharlieD (Dec 5, 2011)

I am getting a couple of home raised ducks, that were slaughtered the other day, but they have no skin. I guess it is just easier to take the whole skin of rather than pluck the feathers. Any idea folks how to cook it?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 5, 2011)

How about braising them in a little red wine with some mushrooms, celery, onions, carrots.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 5, 2011)

Bummer... no duck fat.


----------



## FrankZ (Dec 5, 2011)

The geese I have gotten the last two years from my friend have come skinless.

I did the first on the grill (indirect grilling) and the second in the oven.  I covered in bacon, but other than that did not really treat them differently.


----------



## Claire (Dec 5, 2011)

You can always buy some smoked sausage and such and make a cassoulet.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 5, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Bummer... no duck fat.


I know, the best part.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 5, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> The geese I have gotten the last two years from my friend have come skinless.
> 
> I did the first on the grill (indirect grilling) and the second in the oven. I covered in bacon, but other than that did not really treat them differently.


 

Can you please tell me more about the oven made geese. I think last time I had made goose was back in Ukraine.


----------



## FrankZ (Dec 5, 2011)

I seasoned with S&P and stuck it in the oven and let it roast, I think it was about 350F.

The bacon kept things moist, wild geese have a lot less fat on em than the farmed ones.

If I remember you don't do bacon, so you will  have to figure that bit out.


----------



## TATTRAT (Dec 5, 2011)

Claire said:


> You can always buy some smoked sausage and such and make a cassoulet.



YUMMY!!!!!


No skin, damn, what a bummer, that is the best part.

You could still do a confit with them, always nice to have some on hand for duck taquitos w/farmers cheese and salsa verde. Or just to pull and serve on some rice. . . I would just really miss that skin. . .


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 5, 2011)

Frank's mention of bacon made me think of the German/Pennsylvania Dutch recipe.

Duck, bacon, sauerkraut, onions and apples roasted/braised low and slow.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Dec 6, 2011)

Strange that Bea when anyone mentions bacon now I think of Lube.
Ps as a duck fanatic all your rec are spot on.
PPs Charlie tell your friend next time that you will pluck them, it was my job as a kid


----------



## justplainbill (Dec 6, 2011)

CharlieD said:


> Can you please tell me more about the oven made geese. I think last time I had made goose was back in Ukraine.


ROAST WATERTOWN GOOSE WITH STEWED APPLES 

MAST GANS MIT APFELN 

Stall-fed fat young goose, 12 pounds 

Salt 

4 cups water 

2 onion,, sliced 

6 peppercorns 

l /4 pound butter 

2 tablespoons flour 

Stewed Apples 

Have goose cleaned and drawn, the wings, neck, head, and feet 
chopped off. Wash goose inside and out; drain. Cover with cold 
water and let soak 15 minutes. Drain; pat dry. Rub with salt 
inside and out. 

Place in baking pan. Add water, onion, and peppercorns. 
Roast in moderate oven (325 F). When water has boiled 
down, baste frequently with butter which has been browned. A 
young goose should be cooked 15-20 minutes per pound. 

Remove goose to warmed platter. Place pan on top of range. 
Stir flour into fat. Add 2 cups water. Stir and let boil 2 or 3 
minutes, until smooth and slightly thickened. Serve with goose. 
Serves 6. 

STEWED APPLES: 

2 pounds apples 
2 tablespoons butter 
1/2 cup sugar 
2 cup water 
2 cup white wine 
1 small piece lemon peel 
1 tablespoon lemon juice 

Wash apples; peel and core. Cat fruit in thick slices. Saute in 
butter 2 or 3 minutes. Sprinkle with sugar. Add water, wine, 
lemon peel, and lemon juice. Cover; cook slowly until apples are 
tender. Serves 6.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 7, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> ...
> PPs Charlie tell your friend next time that you will pluck them, it was my job as a kid


 
Neah, I don't think so. i have phobia about birds in general, and dead ones in particular. I cannot evel look at them.Live ones are fine, and cleaned ones are fine. No plucking for me.


----------



## Addie (Dec 7, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Bummer... no duck fat.


 
My thought instantly.


----------

